# Do pets at home still sell mice?



## TeaMachine

Hi all!
Ended up in a situation where I’m working 9-5 Mon-Sat for the next 4 weeks. I’ve also just run out of frozen mice. Unfortunately local pet shop where I normally get them from also closes at 5 and is shut on a Sunday, however my job is about a 10 minutes walk from a pets at home. Do they still sell frozen mice and how much are they? Can’t get any delivered as there’s no one in the house till the evenings most days.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Telephone the branch.


----------



## NickN

Our local one sells a variety of sizes of mice (Monkfield ones) and are not cheap by any means but handy if you need a small amount to get you by until it's worth doing a mail order.


----------



## Malc

Their website doesn't list frozen rodents as a food item, but then it may be just an instore item only. Alternatively, if you are a regular customer at your local pet shop, then just make arrangements with them to pick up an order late one night on your way home. If it means you take a decent size order form them they may welcome your custom.


----------



## ian14

Yes they do. They are all in packs of 5 now though. 
They are also the same price, if not slightly cheaper when you add in their multi buy offer, as a reptile shop.


----------



## Bombjack

Yeah they do but their stock can be hit and miss (my local branch anyway).Phone your local branch or the branch you intend to visit.


----------



## Moyzie

Deliveries tend to me twice a week so their live food stocks dwindle after 24 hours. 
Same goes for frozen foods

Think they sell baby rats too


----------



## Moyzie

Frozen rat was £1.50 so gotta bel less than that


----------



## Malc

Moyzie said:


> Frozen rat was £1.50 so gotta bel less than that


large, medium, small or weaner ??


----------



## Zincubus

I used to buy their multipacks 15 /20 of mice as they were reasonably priced in bulk.. recently they said they were only stocking individuals or 5 packs .. all at extortionate prices 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Moyzie

Malc said:


> large, medium, small or weaner ??


tiny little thing. pups


----------



## Malc

Moyzie said:


> tiny little thing. pups


£1.50 for a rat pup !!.... TSM - 40p each in a bag of 10 or 28p in bulk bags of 100 (similar from other suppliers)


----------



## Zincubus

Pretty sure Pets at Home are now charging about £1.80 for a frozen large mouse !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ian14

Malc said:


> £1.50 for a rat pup !!.... TSM - 40p each in a bag of 10 or 28p in bulk bags of 100 (similar from other suppliers)


Quite likely because Monkfield have put their proces up, as has happened to everything recently. But you cannot see their proces unless you log in, and you can only get an account if you are a business with all the relevant licences, VAT number etc.
Places like TSM have always been cheaper as they don't have the overheads that large businesses have. 
I need to get some mice for my horned frog later so I'll see just what they charge now.


----------



## ian14

Zincubus said:


> Pretty sure Pets at Home are now charging about £1.80 for a frozen large mouse !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I had to get some mice today, and as I'm still on crutches and not allowed to move much, my only choice was Pets at Home as family member was going past there.
5 medium mice has cost me £10!!!!! I haven't opened them up yet but they feel more like small than medium.
£2 each, what an absolute rip off 😡😡😡


----------



## Malc

ian14 said:


> I had to get some mice today, and as I'm still on crutches and not allowed to move much, my only choice was Pets at Home as family member was going past there.
> 5 medium mice has cost me £10!!!!! I haven't opened them up yet but they feel more like small than medium.
> £2 each, what an absolute rip off 😡😡😡


Hope the recovery is going well Ian?

Yes the retail prices hurt, especially given what we normally pay for when purchasing from the likes of TSM etc. I also think this issue of size grading is so wrong. What one supplier classes as adult mice are the same size and weight as another's medium mice.. It wouldn't surprise me if some retailers buy in mediums and sell them as adult, and the adults as ex lrg etc !


----------



## LiasisUK

Ridgeway are the best value for money from my experience. The sizes are on the larger size and the prices are reasonable.


----------

